# knocked a biggin over in my now swampy spalt farm



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

got my saw back yesterday and had to try her out drop this giant today 30 plus in across. and looked for spalted logs and stumps to check there progress. heres what I found
most of these logs are big







2 years spalt







2 years spalt



2 years spalt



2 years spalt







cotton wood table slabs 24 + in across

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 5, 2014)

That wood has all kinds of crazy stuff going on! Very cool


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Duck, without seeing lean, excessive limb weight to one side, prevalent winds etc. but just looking at the stump, you did a nice job felling that tree. Don't know if you could have known if there was internal separation like that, and if so which way it was oriented, but if your had cut your hinge as illustrated and there had there been excessive lean toward side A or C and/or extreme limb weight and/or strong wind in that direction on that same side, then you could have had heard one very loud explosion right before one very magnificent barber chair and Duck's head could have been flying. Any one or combination of these will often cause it - moral of the story hope you're keeping your bill out of the way when falling in case it ever happens. 





But there's usually just no way to see inside a tree - you did a good job on it. Must be that Super Duck x-ray vision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome looking spalt Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks kevin the problem with most of the giants back there there is a lot of ones like this they have low crotches and are massive bases some with multible large branches ( trees) branching off. I had to drop it in that spot in the thicket there were biggins on all sides except there in that thicket. it makes you pucker up a little with those that size. I was out there alone to witch proabably is not a good idea either. my son said he heard a bomb go off when I walk back to the house. he said it shook the house. heres the one next to it that's bigger that realy has me worried. shot a 170 8 pointer out of that stand with a bow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like your spalt farm is going to have a nice crop Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Looks like your spalt farm is going to have a nice crop Duck!


 joe theres oodles of those logs back there some partialy submerged all over the ground trying to get the good ones out and drying before the over weeds starts growing


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd leave the one with the tree stand in it. Just sayin.........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'd leave the one with the tree stand in it. Just sayin.........


 
lol ya its been good to me tick

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 5, 2014)

nI

Nice buck, Duck.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> nI
> 
> Nice buck, Duck.
> 
> Ray


 
thanks ray that sucker walk right under that stand from behind 2 days earlier busted me they never come from that direction NEVER. but it was rut nov 12 the dumb a$$ followed a doe right up to it 2 days latter. see what a woman can do to you


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 5, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> joe theres oodles of those logs back there some partialy submerged all over the ground trying to get the good ones out and drying before the over weeds starts growing


 
Duck,

I'll be by in the morning to load my truck!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 5, 2014)

There I go again, mods can you get rid of the duplicates please!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

LOL joe I thought you were bringing 2 trucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 5, 2014)

He is. One for him and one for me. Get your camera ready. I ain't seen one person drive two trucks. click

Ray

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 5, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> LOL joe I thought you were bringing 2 trucks


 
I've got 2 4WD Fords a F 150 and a F 350 but I can't drive both at the same time, I'm tough but I ain't that tough!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

ill crap my pants if I get up tomorrow and see ol shoeless sleepin in the driveway

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> ill crap my pants if I get up tomorrow and see ol shoeless sleepin in the driveway



I'd crap your pants too, if you loan them to me (before you crap them).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> There I go again, mods can you get rid of the duplicates please!


Done.


----------

